# winches



## Bruce (Apr 14, 2011)

Ever see one with the crank on the LEFT side? I've got a bad right shoulder and I need to do something different this year. ALMOST bought an electric MasterLock winch at WestMarine the other day, but that one was meant to be portable, not a permanent device.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 14, 2011)

My winches cranks on the left side. I had to flip it upside down so the stop would hit in the right spot, works fine.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 16, 2011)

I have sprayed the bunks with ArmourAll last summer. There is new carpet and wood on the trailer, did it last spring. Anyone ever use Bunk Enders or some kind of slick strips on the carpet? Some advertise not to use on riveted hulls. What if the sharp edges on those strips were rounded off abit... [-X [-o<


----------



## richg99 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've used cut up PVC lattice to make strips. They are only about 1/4 high so catching wouldn't be a problem on the rivets. 

However, I read here that the prohibition against using any kind of strip on riveted boats has more to do with the rivet, pressed on the hardened strip, putting excessive pressure on the rivet and the material surrounding the rivet. Makes sense to me. I woudn't use strips of any kind on a riveted boat.

Some guys us canning wax on their carpet. You can buy blocks of it and just rub it on AFTER you return from a trip, but prior to re-loading your boat. That way, the carpet has some time to sit in the sun, dry off, and be heated somewhat.

Certainly worth a try. Also, I don't see why any winch could not be turned around and, after reversing the strapping, work just fine. Never tried it...but??? have you tried that? Rich


----------



## Bruce (Apr 17, 2011)

Have been looking at the winch for a day or so. Have not tried to remove it and turn it around. It's a possibility. Those pictured in Bass Pro catalog seem to be lefty's, but that image can be reversed for their publishing needs. Thanks for the wax tip, will try that one soon.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Before you remove the winch, why not just try to unwind the current strapping...then keep "winding" in the same direction? 

See if the clutch dog engages properly or not. If it does, then it sounds like simply turning it around and continue winding in the "new' direction will solve your problem. 

Don't remove it until you ascertain if it really works that way or not. Please let us know the result of your experiment. thanks, rich


----------



## Bruce (Apr 17, 2011)

Tried to reverse the whole thing. But the vertical 'bar' on the trailer gets in the way. Spool will rub on it severely. Next idea I came up with is moving handle to left side. Then I would tap out the shaft. Gear is on the right side of shaft, welded in place. Gear on strap spool is on right side as well. So every thing would have to be switched over. Strap pulled off and rewound. Winch is a Fulton, trailer is a 2001. I think I will try it now. I can take it inside to work on it. Parrot is making too much noise anyways....in the man cave I can drowned him out with the cd player.... =D>


----------



## Bruce (Apr 17, 2011)

It's DONE! This shows that a blonde with Ahlzheimers can do anything...well almost. Luckily, this Fulton was a simple, single-speed one. I did havve to go back and change a bolt around but the rest was simple enough. Now, onto building a none-skid walkway for the trailer. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations....well done. Perseverance solves a lot. regards, Rich


----------

